# Kündigung von Abo



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Riesiges Problem!
Und zwar habe ich auf einer InternetSeite meine handynummer angegeben und eine sms erhalten mit password.
Jetzt habe ich eine SMS mit einem hohen Rechnungsbetrag bekommen.
Habe schnell wieder gekündigt aber auf der Internetseite von smsrechnung.de steht das ein Abo noch aktiv ist das sich aber nicht kündigen lässt!
Habe bei Wapme angerufen zweimal und die haben aussen rum geredet und konnten nichts machen.haben immer nur gesagt ich sollte abwarten weil die technik nicht stimmt.das ist doch eine Leut abzockerei! was soll ich jetzt nur tun???
Ich hab schon so vieles Probiert aber jetzt weiss ich echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll! 

BITTE HELFT MIR BEI MEINEM PROBLEM!
Danke MFG

_siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11356_


----------

